# OT: NY Bound!



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well not sure if those around here still remember me (I've been MIA around the boards for awhile), but anyway I'll be heading to NY next week and will be staying here for 4 months. I've never been to the city before, and even though I've been getting a lot of advice from others I thought it'd be a good idea to ask the residents of the Knicks forum to give me some pointers on:

- what to look out for while living in the city, good and bad
- some of your fav places to check out
- how to survive living there without going broke
- whatever else you can share with someone going to the city for the first time!

Thanks in advance!


----------

